# never really deadlifted before managed 180 kilos today



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

as above really, im wondering if this is a good strength to be at? now i realise deadlifts should be part of every workout plan you do works so much of your body.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

300kg for sets of at least 3 will get you considered as an OK deadlifter....


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> 300kg for sets of at least 3 will get you considered as an OK deadlifter....


You've just crushed his ego lmao.


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

haha i wish mate, im sure if i keep them up ill be there one day. i dont think i did too bad for a dead lift newbie. i did 3 reps so i probably could of gone heavier. bit of a learning curve at the moment


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

WRT said:


> You've just crushed his ego lmao.





Lois_Lane said:


> 300kg for sets of at least 3 will get you considered as an OK deadlifter....


yeah and my ego too 

i thought 160kg for my 5th dead session was good  :cursing:


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

WRT said:


> You've just crushed his ego lmao.


haha no, its alrite. i found it quite funny :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

WRT said:


> You've just crushed his ego lmao.


COMPLETELY!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

OP, very good in my opinion to say its not part of your workout usually.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> 300kg for sets of at least 3 will get you considered as an OK deadlifter....


Wowseroonie!!!

You musta needed a pee real bad, lois.

You just went allover his chips! As you're a respected member on here, and at one point a newbie yourself (whenever that was) I'd have to say that was bang out of order.

OP. That's a fantastic deadlift for a first time, mate. I can't deadlift that.


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

boys boys, my chips are alrite. yea so he might of ****ed all over them with his 300kgs deadlift. gotta start somewhere. lois out of interest how heavy did you go for your second deadlift of your life?


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

dazzla said:


> haha no, its alrite. i found it quite funny :thumb:


you've never deadlifted before and shifted up 180kg?

you sure?


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

got upto 180kg last october for 6reps after about 6wks of deadlifting never deadlifted prevously only just got back in the gym a month ago and only and two lots of goes at deadlifting i did 150kg last wk before my hands were slipping off

well done


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I only do 120!!! Not done them for a long time now, getting back to them tonight so see how that goes.......


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> you've never deadlifted before and shifted up 180kg?
> 
> you sure?


yea mate, did like a warm up week last week, and did 100kilos to see how it felt, then moved on to my normal routine. that was easy tbh. so thought i would go for it this week. ive got decent strong back, just that ive never done deadlifts because a trainer once said it isnt good for tall people?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

miketheballer said:


> i thought 160kg for my 5th dead session was good  :cursing:


I thought it was a 180 dead? Dropped by 20kilos since you made the thread :lol:


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

parmos said:


> got upto 180kg last october for 6reps after about 6wks of deadlifting never deadlifted prevously only just got back in the gym a month ago and only and two lots of goes at deadlifting i did 150kg last wk before my hands were slipping off
> 
> well done


cheers mate, its amazing how much a pump you get in pretty much every muscle in your body after a good DL session



kieren1234 said:


> I only do 120!!! Not done them for a long time now, getting back to them tonight so see how that goes.......


yea get back to it, i dont think ill ever not do them again tbh


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

ah24 said:


> I thought it was a 180 dead? Dropped by 20kilos since you made the thread :lol:


me, the OP didnt write that. :lol:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

dazzla said:


> me, the OP didnt write that. :lol:


Woops...I'll get back to work :whistling:


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

If you don't mind me asking, how much do you weigh? 180Kgs could be OK to extremely good depending on your bodyweight.


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

i weigh 111 kilos. tbh i should be deadlifting alot more, im not sure if height comes into it tho, but i find it difficult having to lean in quite far over my knees if you get what i mean


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

dazzla said:


> i weigh 111 kilos. tbh i should be deadlifting alot more, im not sure if height comes into it tho, but i find it difficult having to lean in quite far over my knees if you get what i mean


 How tall?

I'm 6'1, 117kg and can only deadlift 120kg, after a couple of months not lifting at all.


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

6'3 mate.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> Wowseroonie!!!
> 
> You musta needed a pee real bad, lois.
> 
> ...


Christ WTF are you on about:rolleyes:

He asked what is considered strong deadlifting so i replied and you will find that breaking the 300kg barrier for reps is a proving weight in most strength athletes eyes.

I never once said if his deadlift was good or bad for a starting weight.

Some how i don't think he was as conceeded to think that he would have a top quality deadlift after not training it...

The answer to that is, that is a very strong deadlift for one of your first ever sessions assuming you had good form. Well done:beer:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Christ WTF are you on about:rolleyes:
> 
> He asked what is considered strong deadlifting so i replied


Lol, oh yeah!

My bad!!

Soz! :innocent:


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Dazzla - that's VERY good for a newbie at deadlifting, especially among us mortals. Con is on a different level (think if I tried to shift 300 I'd simultaneously cack out my lower intestine and have my head explode before I'd even move it a few inches  ).


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Christ WTF are you on about:rolleyes:
> 
> He asked what is considered strong deadlifting so i replied and you will find that breaking the 300kg barrier for reps is a proving weight in most strength athletes eyes.
> 
> ...


cheers mate, ive been on the boards a while, and i know how you post things up to people that is why i never took offence to your first post.

:beer:


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

dazzla said:


> i weigh 111 kilos. tbh i should be deadlifting alot more, im not sure if height comes into it tho, but i find it difficult having to lean in quite far over my knees if you get what i mean


Try a couple of different techniques, see which one suits you best. I am a short @r5e and I use a wide grip and it workss for me. I am about 80Kgs and manage about 220Kgs for 2 or 3 reps. Want 240(ish) for 3 x bodyweight.

180 is a good starting point, so I echo Lois' thoughts. To put it into perspective, a few big fellas (20stone mark, 6'4"ish) at the gym I go to, are regularly benching 180Kgs. They have only started deadlifting in the last few weeks have only managed 210kgs up until now. So it is a really good starting point.

You using straps?


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

I'd say for a non competitive gym goer, anything around 250kg is a good lift, imo.

Obviously if you are competing in PL or strongman its maybe not so impressive but if you just go to the gym to get bigger, stronger and fitter, then 240+ is good going.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Is 110kg good for someone training 1 and half years and at 65kg bodyweight? :lol:


----------



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

I do 220kg 4 sets of 5 but i know thats poor for some one my size. My grandad always told me its not what you lift its how you lift it :laugh:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

BlitzAcez said:


> Is 110kg good for someone training 1 and half years and at 65kg bodyweight? :lol:


Well my wife weighs that and can pull 130kg and she has been training for 2 years so to answer your question....yes but only if you are a lady


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

whackedout said:


> Try a couple of different techniques, see which one suits you best. I am a short @r5e and I use a wide grip and it workss for me. I am about 80Kgs and manage about 220Kgs for 2 or 3 reps. Want 240(ish) for 3 x bodyweight.
> 
> 180 is a good starting point, so I echo Lois' thoughts. To put it into perspective, a few big fellas (20stone mark, 6'4"ish) at the gym I go to, are regularly benching 180Kgs. They have only started deadlifting in the last few weeks have only managed 210kgs up until now. So it is a really good starting point.
> 
> You using straps?


i might try a few different grips next week, but with no weight on the bar and see how i go. 220 at 80kgs is very good imo.

i did use straps. however i only i used them on 180, but i didnt feel like i needed them/wasnt using them. im pretty sure i could of done the lift without them

do you use straps?


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well my wife weighs that and can pull 130kg and she has been training for 2 years so to answer your question....yes but only if you are a lady


Wow - what a lady! 3months in on deadlifts and I'm upto 85kg. I'm 140 pounds....now I feel very weak:confused1: !!!


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

dazzla said:


> i might try a few different grips next week, but with no weight on the bar and see how i go. 220 at 80kgs is very good imo.
> 
> i did use straps. however i only i used them on 180, but i didnt feel like i needed them/wasnt using them. im pretty sure i could of done the lift without them
> 
> do you use straps?


Yeh I use straps, not sure how I would get on without them.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

ah24 said:


> I thought it was a 180 dead? Dropped by 20kilos since you made the thread :lol:


i didn't make the thread so im not lying about my lift. check the thread and who made it before saying things like that

:beer:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

F*ck this lot mate, I'm impressed lol, nowhere near that weight myself and I've been doing them on and off for 2 years haha


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

guess it depends what you weigh? im 67kg and deadlifted 170kg for 1, guess that alright, still nice one mate


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Can we have some vids of these deads :rolleye:

Con, your excluded from that comment

Doesn't matter what you deadlift as long as it works the muscle to failure or near


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Can we have some vids of these deads :rolleye:
> 
> Con, your excluded from that comment
> 
> Doesn't matter what you deadlift as long as it works the muscle to failure or near


Good now i don't have to prove i have a 465kg deadlift:whistling:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Good now i don't have to prove i have a 465kg deadlift:whistling:


that'd beat andy bolton lol! :lol:


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

dazzla said:


> as above really, im wondering if this is a good strength to be at? now i realise deadlifts should be part of every workout plan you do works so much of your body.


180kg is a v good weight first time mate, dont be put off by the flash 400+ ego boys on here, keep training it wisely with good form and patience and your weight will shoot up


----------

